# My AG set up



## daveHQ (27/5/13)

Here's a few pics of my AG set up 

I'm nearly good to go, I'm gunna do a "dry run" this weekend and just boil some water to see if there is any potential problems

Then if everything goes well, I'll buy some grains and have a go next weekend


----------



## daveHQ (27/5/13)

.


----------



## vic45 (27/5/13)

Dave, there was no need to build a stand, you could have come and borrowed the collection of bricks and pieces of scrap that I am still using after 6 years of all grain h34r: .

Looks great btw.


----------



## billygoat (27/5/13)

Dave, you'll be able to have a brew ready for the gathering at Lecters on the 14th July.
Look forward to trying it.


----------



## daveHQ (27/5/13)

I'm having trouble uploading pics, I might try and add some more later

I've cut the top out of the keg and shaped it to fit a old frying pan lid

Everything has been bought from swapmeets or op shops, the only new thing I bought was the 2m of voile from spotlight 

Total cost so far is $150, for now I'll siphon the wort out and probably just buy the grains pre milled, I'll add a tap and buy a mill at a later date


----------



## daveHQ (27/5/13)

billygoat said:


> Dave, you'll be able to have a brew ready for the gathering at Lecters on the 14th July.Look forward to trying it.


At this stage I think my first brew will be Dr Smurto's golden ale recipe, if all goes well I'll most defiantly bring some to Richy's place!


----------



## citizensnips (27/5/13)

exact same set up as me mate, works a treat! you have just given me inspiration to build a stand with left over scrap I have! beats sitting it on tiles!


----------



## daveHQ (27/5/13)

eddy22 said:


> exact same set up as me mate, works a treat! you have just given me inspiration to build a stand with left over scrap I have! beats sitting it on tiles!


My stand was made out of left over steel from another project


----------



## daveHQ (27/5/13)




----------



## daveHQ (27/5/13)

Some more pics


----------



## daveHQ (5/6/13)

Well i boiled and cooled water, everything works, I'll buy some grains and hops from the HBS tomorrow 

The plan is to do my first batch on Friday, hopefully everything goes well


----------



## Lecterfan (5/6/13)

Dave,

make sure if you need any spec stuff to message me (or whoever) as well... I'm looking to do a brew Friday as well, otherwise I might have dropped around haha!

Good luck with it all...make sure to take as many notes as you can be bothered with so you can start dialling in/calibrating the set up.

ONYA! :beerbang:


----------



## wakkatoo (5/6/13)

daveHQ said:


> At this stage I think my first brew will be Dr Smurto's golden ale recipe, if all goes well I'll most defiantly bring some to Richy's place!


You'll need some choc malt for that. I can help you out h34r:


----------



## daveHQ (5/6/13)

Deano gave me a few bags or crystal and torrified wheat, I also bought a few kgs of various stuff from g&g earlier in the week

I'll be buying the JW trad ale from the HBS as well as hops. And yeast


BTW, thanks for the help getting me started Richy, I really appreciate it!


----------



## herbo (6/6/13)

daveHQ said:


> I'll be buying the JW trad ale from the HBS as well as hops.


Dave, I've got heaps of JW trad at the moment. If you want some for a batch let me know. I've got a mill too if you need it crushed. Might be a bit late as I notice you say you're brewing Friday.

Anyway if that's of assistance let me know.


----------



## Moad (6/6/13)

Wack an upright on that stand and attach a pulley to hoist your bag?


----------



## daveHQ (7/6/13)

Herbo, I've already bought everything I need from the HBS, and used there mill, but I'll keep you in mind for next time 

Moad, I like your idea!!


----------



## daveHQ (7/6/13)

Job done! My first batch is in the fermenter!


----------



## slcmorro (14/6/13)

How's it travelling Dave?


----------



## daveHQ (14/6/13)

slcmorro said:


> How's it travelling Dave?


First AG was bottled today, 2nd, 3rd and 4th batches are in the fermenters


----------

